# My router cabinet FINISHED!



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Well I finally got my router cabinet finished! This took me way to long but when you only get 30 to 60 minutes at a time to work on a project that's what happens

The cabinet was constructed of Baltic birch plywood ant the drawer fronts were made of maple stained walnut for color contrast.

Mike here on this forums website helped me with the figuring out what router to put in the setup. Went with the bosch 1817. I decided to go with the jessem products for the lift & fence.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm sorry I'm having problems uploading images!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

dalepenkala said:


> I'm sorry I'm having problems uploading images!


Are the images on your hard drive or on a photo sharing site?


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

You'll be happy with your new table, please post pictures so we can appreciate it with you!


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Are the images on your hard drive or on a photo sharing site?


Hello Jim & Bradley
They are on my iPad & I can't get anything to allow me to browse or mark anything to upload. 

Sorry


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey I have the same table see:


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

OMG I had to upload these from my computer. My Ipad wouldn't allow me to upload these. Don't no why!


----------



## stacewb (Mar 7, 2012)

nice cabinet


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice looking result Dale!


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments to all!


----------



## Tin man (Mar 4, 2012)

I llike it, nice job.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dale, you may need to cut some 1" diameter holes in your door for make up air. Dust collecters depend on air flow to remove the dust. There are several threads about this and I am not sure if anyone came up with a perfect solution. You might try shimming the door open and making test cuts to see how this effects the dust collection... maybe use a short piece of a paint stick then add one more in steps until you find the right amount of opening for maximum performance? I think Norm used 6 1" holes on the NYW table.


----------



## Clyde_WoodBee (Jan 15, 2012)

Grrrreat! Having a good working setup will promote great craftsmanship on your router projects. Very nice wok and concept. Enjoy!



dalepenkala said:


> Well I finally got my router cabinet finished! This took me way to long but when you only get 30 to 60 minutes at a time to work on a project that's what happens
> 
> The cabinet was constructed of Baltic birch plywood ant the drawer fronts were made of maple stained walnut for color contrast.
> 
> ...


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice now Ya can go have some fun


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

nice job, now Ya can have some fun making things


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice now Ya can have some fun making things on it


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Clyde!

Yes you are right, it makes you want to do better work!

Thanks!


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

papawd said:


> Very nice now Ya can have some fun making things on it


Thanks Warren! 
Yup I've got projects waiting!

Lol!


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Mike said:


> Dale, you may need to cut some 1" diameter holes in your door for make up air. Dust collecters depend on air flow to remove the dust. There are several threads about this and I am not sure if anyone came up with a perfect solution. You might try shimming the door open and making test cuts to see how this effects the dust collection... maybe use a short piece of a paint stick then add one more in steps until you find the right amount of opening for maximum performance? I think Norm used 6 1" holes on the NYW
> 
> 
> Hello Mike
> ...


----------



## GussNemo (Mar 16, 2012)

Dale, that's a very nice looking cabinet. Should I send you my address? :laugh: Well done.


----------



## Marshall Border (Jan 17, 2011)

Well done work here ..........like it ..........


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Marshall!


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

:laugh: Thanks Jamie!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Bosch router?*

Hello, Dale.

Inside the bottom drawer of your RT (fourth picture) I can see a box like the attached one. 

Are they the same? If so, please give some details about the router's performance. After I bought mine I went out of my country because of my job and it is still in the box.

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words Marshall!


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Hello, Dale.
> 
> Inside the bottom drawer of your RT (fourth picture) I can see a box like the attached one.
> 
> ...


Hello Alexis
So far I have been extremely satisfied with it! I haven't done anything very trying but I'm sure that it's going to work by far better than what I was using before. The craftsman units I had didn't have 1/2" collets for larger router bits. Now I have that I can use these bits! I have project coming up that I had to buy a 2-3/4" quadra-cut bit. Can't wait to use that bit!

I'm sure it will serve you well!


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Dale, you do know you can't use the miter gauge AND the fence at the same time?

I'm sure you do though.

Very nice table. What was the idea behind the transparent door


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

cagenuts said:


> Dale, you do know you can't use the miter gauge AND the fence at the same time?
> 
> I'm sure you do though.
> 
> Very nice table. What was the idea behind the transparent door


Well I do use them both. With & without a stop block. If you use the m gauge with the fence the gauge needs to be square to the fence.
I put plexiglas so I could see what's going on with the chips and such. 

Thanks for the kind words Hilton!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you, Dale.

I have some projects to do and many others pending to be finished but my job doesn't allow to enjoy.

Best regards.


----------



## PaulDaniels (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice router table, looks a little like Norm's design. Very nice.


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

PaulDaniels said:


> Nice router table, looks a little like Norm's design. Very nice.


Thanks Daniel!

It's just something that I kinda drew up & modified as I went.


----------



## Laramie (Jun 16, 2012)

Did you do that off of a drawing or just come up with out of your head. Really nice


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 16, 2012)

Very nice job! I hope mine looks half as good when I've finished it.


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Raewyn said:


> Very nice job! I hope mine looks half as good when I've finished it.


Thanks Raewyn! Much appreciated!


----------

